# A must see - This is dedication



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sure some of you may have already seen this, but this video just brings tears to my eyes for some reason. To watch the dedication and will Jason has is amazing.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzGCq9bwh-I


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Excellent job!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice - and the dedication is so evident. Hats off...


----------



## kindevog (Dec 4, 2008)

Jason is a great guy,, Truly dedicated to the sport.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Absolutely amazing... brings tears to my eyes... very nicely done.


----------

